
Monkeys learn to drive wheelchairs with their thoughts - rayascott
http://www.kurzweilai.net/monkeys-learn-to-drive-wheelchairs-with-their-thoughts
======
kelukelugames
I watched the video and cannot believe this is real. The future is here.

------
caseysoftware
The more important question is: How long until they can control tanks?

I, for one, support our coming simian overlords.

